# Otomix lifting boots



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

looking to get myself a pair of these

and wondering if anyone knows any good places where maybe little bit cheaper

or links to good site with range to choose from


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just buy some converse, tried and tested for years........


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks already ordered decided to treat myself

for those interested bodybuildingkit.com was place got them from but not cheap at £90

went for bright yellow lol like to stand out


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi mate. You'll have to let us know how you get on.

I treated myself last Crimbo with some Addipower ones for £115, but now days I just wear my Nike free runners whike squaring etc.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

my misses already has them and she wouldn't wear anything else so when come to me needing new shoes I thought she speaks so highly of them had to get myself pair

will let you know how I get on with them

not fan of the addidas ones


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

That's cool mate.

I like the addipowers for when I squat, but are uncomfortable to walk in and while dking any other lifting.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

How are you getting on with the shoes?

All I'm doing atm is wearing my Addipowers shoes for squats and then just in socks for all my other lifts, But I do do my weights in my garage .


----------

